#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What Are The Qualities To Become A Successful Entrepreneur?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!*


I've always had a dream of becoming an entrepreneur and start my own business. And there're different qualities to become an entrepreneur like 



Open mindedCreativityCompetitive




*Do you've any other suggestions rather than this? If so share us the qualities that you think an entrepreneur should have!*

----------


## Lorraine

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> 
> I've always had a dream of becoming an entrepreneur and start my own business. And there're different qualities to become an entrepreneur like 
> 
> 
> 
> Open mindedCreativityCompetitive
> 
> ...


My dream is to become an entrepreneur one day other than being a worker in a company. There are some qualities that should be attached in a person:
Capacity to invest a large amount
Capacity to innovate
Capacity to lead
Capacity to make decisions
Patients in the worst situations.

----------


## Wondergirl

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> 
> I've always had a dream of becoming an entrepreneur and start my own business. And there're different qualities to become an entrepreneur like 
> 
> 
> 
> Open mindedCreativityCompetitive
> 
> ...


Successful business people have many trains in common with another .They are confident and optimistic .they are disciplined self starters . 
and they are open to any new ideas which cross their path. Here are some traits of the successful entrepreneur.
*Disciplined
confidence 
Self started
competitive
creativity 
determination 
Strong people Skills
strong work ethic 
passion*

----------

